# rescue ink on ellen



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

right now you guys. Rough and rugged lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahh, dang'it I missed it. I need to start recording on my DVR LoL


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah I saw it. It was a re-run I think.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks,i'd have hated to waste my prescious time,

doing nothing!!!!


----------

